# Best and worst of new Pokemon



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 11, 2011)

What Pokemon do you like and what pokemon do you dislike?
Like: Victini, Chandelure, Dewott, Zorua
Dislike: Klink, Vanilluxe, Gothita, Gurdurr


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2011)

My two favorites are Zoroark and Accelgor, because not only do they look cool, but they play really interestingly. Both are going to be on my real team.

Gurdurr, Cyrogonal, Amoongus, Garbodor, Emboar, and Simipour are all lacking in the good design department... Sawk and Throh seriously need better names... And I will never be able to unsee what I see when I look at Krookodile.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Like (by looks): Zoroark and Zorua, Samurott, Axew(and its evolutions), Reshiram, Volcarona, Eelektros, Mienshao, Stoutland.

Meh/No!: Everything else.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 11, 2011)

Kids n' their new pokemon. They probably don't even know what mewtwo is. >:[


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Victini
> Chandelure
> Dewott
> Zorua
> ...


 


SirRob said:


> Zoroark
> Accelgor
> Gurdurr
> Cyrogonal
> ...


 


Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Zoroark
> Zorua
> Samurott
> Axew
> ...


 
yeah man I totally like uh
civoa, aeuigca, xzklda, iucaarhor, iufic, zxoipfm, and ËšËœiFdjc;;ir892dmÃ¸


----------



## Xavan (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm getting tired of their new skins and repetitive species. It just doesn't have that old feeling to it. Also, the legendaries are getting a little too complex in design in my taste. Palkia and Dialga felt to me like they belonged in Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2011)

At first Victini pissed me off because I couldn't catch it. But now that I finally caught it I enjoy it. Despite naming it Pico out of anger. 

Scraggy's pretty cool too. Also Dewott. 

As for dislikes, I can't really think of any right now.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 11, 2011)

archen! love it man


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> yeah man I totally like uh
> civoa, aeuigca, xzklda, iucaarhor, iufic, zxoipfm, and ËšËœiFdjc;;ir892dmÃ¸


Zxoipfm's pretty good, great defensive typing with the stats to back it up.


Grycho said:


> Kids n' their new pokemon. They probably don't even know what mewtwo is. >:[


What's a Mewtwo? Did you mean Mienfoo?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> yeah man I totally like uh
> civoa, aeuigca, xzklda, iucaarhor, iufic, zxoipfm, and ËšËœiFdjc;;ir892dmÃ¸


 
Actually, I had to look up the names the ones I liked.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Actually, I had to look up the names the ones I liked.


Well yeah, the game hasn't even been out in the US for a week yet...


----------



## Pine (Mar 11, 2011)

I loved the first 15(1)

It's sad that I have to Google all of these Pokemon because I never knew any of the ones after the Gold/Silver ones


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Pine said:


> I loved the first 15(1)
> 
> It's sad that I have to Google all of these Pokemon because I never knew any of the ones after the Gold/Silver ones



I agree on the first ones being the best. Although my favorites are mostly post-Kanto.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 11, 2011)

My 2 favs this gen are Carracosta and Sawsbuck c:


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 11, 2011)

Instead of Googling, you can always consult the Pokemon wiki:

- http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_PokÃ©mon_by_National_PokÃ©dex_number - has names/types and menu sprites of all 649 species.

As for me, of the ones I've actually _seen_ (i.e. Pokedex entries for) so far, Zorua's obviously cool, Emolga's pretty cute.  Deerling, Minccino, Blitzle, Tranquill, Purrloin and Dewott have a nice aesthetic to them as well.  As for names, I caught a Throe but absolutely had to name it "Rawk".  I can't stand Tympole....


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 12, 2011)

Faves: Victini, Snivy's evo line, Dewott, Stoutland, Simisage, Excadrill, Sawk, Scolipede, Krookodile, Darmanitan, Archeops, Zoroark, Sawsbuck, Escavalier, Electross, Beheeyem, Haxorus, Accelgor, Druddigon, Bisharp, Bouffalant, Braviary, Hydriegon, Volcarona, & Zekrom.

Worst: Conkel*durr*, Seismitoad, Garbodor, & Ammongus.

I like quite a few of the new ones.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2011)

The new PokÃ¨mons look really bland to me, there's no one of them I can actually call cute, except for that little yellow fluffy spider thing whose name is unknown to me.



> I'm getting tired of their new skins and repetitive species. It just doesn't have that old feeling to it. Also, the legendaries are getting a little too complex in design in my taste. Palkia and Dialga felt to me like they belonged in Yu-Gi-Oh.


Yes and yes and yes.
Since they started with that Unown alphabet thing I knew this was going to be bad for the future genarations x.x
Also, I really think Palkia's design was intended for subliminal messages. His head is obviously penis-shaped xD
http://archives.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/4/44/Spr_b_4d_484.png


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 15, 2011)

[sigh] Now I have to memorize more names and their types... :/


----------



## Holsety (Mar 15, 2011)

Chandelure is the shit

also the only pokemon whose name I can remember from this gen


----------



## Takun (Mar 15, 2011)

SANDILE <3

and this chinchilla thing

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQfzQ0wuZUCbeanZKNxWnlCkvGQnRAcqcwY1qEZEBLt1p7ZIftn8Q


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't seen the new series, I'm stuck in the old series with charizard and squirtle. My favorite old pokemon is cyndaquil!


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

I really regret selling off my DS now. I've herd many good things from the new games... :/


----------



## Shual (Mar 15, 2011)

Like: Zorua and Zoroark

Dislike: Victini, new starters

But NOTHING will ever take Eevee's place as my favorite pokemon of all time.

Peace


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Did you mean Mienfoo?


 
Nien! Mein foo!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Best: None
Worst: All of them. Especially that stupid Cofagrigus. 

I predict that the next generation of pokÃ©mon will include a phone-box pokÃ©mon that traps poor people to steal their shitty jewellery.

Maybe a pokÃ©mon that looks like a chocolate bar.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2011)

There's already one that looks like an ice-cream cone, it would ironically make a mice pair with a chocolate bar or a cookie.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> There's already one that looks like an ice-cream cone, it would ironically make a mice pair with a chocolate bar or a cookie.


 Cookario Sounds way to possible to not happen.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, hey guys
y'remember when Pokemon were actually based off real animals
and had little punny names

like ekans

fuck

that was fifteen years ago


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> There's already one that looks like an ice-cream cone


 
what the fuck



SIX said:


> Hey, hey guys
> y'remember when Pokemon were actually based off real animals
> and had little punny names
> 
> ...


 
:c

CASH MACHINE KEEPS ON ROLLIN'


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> :c
> 
> CASH MACHINE KEEPS ON ROLLIN'


 
[yt]men9MOduxnI[/yt]
ED: Fixed ;w;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> Hey, hey guys
> y'remember when Pokemon were actually based off real animals
> and had little punny names
> 
> ...



I miss those days. :[ I'm still getting PokÃ©mon white, though... On thursday. :3c I guess I'll give out my friend code and shit when I get it.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2011)

> what the fuck








I died a little inside when I saw this.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> I died a little inside when I saw this.


 
...

I don't even

http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/articles/10-worst-new-pokemon

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

One of them even has "Durr" in the name. And now emo dragons? Fuck you, Nintendo.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> ...
> 
> I don't even
> 
> ...



Dear lawd. I still like Ducklett a bit, though.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2011)

> And now emo dragons? Fuck you, Nintendo.


I bet the move Cut is super effective on them! xD


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> The new PokÃ¨mons look really bland to me, there's no one of them I can actually call cute, except for that little yellow fluffy spider thing whose name is unknown to me.


That would be Joltik.  Bug/Electric ... quite cute for a spider, really.



Takun said:


> and this chinchilla thing


That would be Minccino.  Evolves into Cinccino, who is basically a Minccino with fur/scarf wraps.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 15, 2011)

WHAT DO I LIKE: Chandelure, Excadrill, Oshawott, Joltik.

THE UGLY SHITS: Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk.



Holsety said:


> Chandelure is the shit
> 
> also the only pokemon whose name I can remember from this gen



Haha, I win.



Valery91Thunder said:


> I died a little inside when I saw this.


 
Dude, that thing is bitching.

Fucking rapes everywhere.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking at Chandelure and that ice cream... THING, I'd say the next generation of pokÃ©mon is going to be based solely on household objects. Stapler pokÃ©mon, anyone?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2011)

#834 - Toiletos

Normal - Poison

This PokÃ©mon waits in stalls for unsuspecting patrons to reach out, at which point it stings them with its poisonous tail and sucks up any moisture present on them with its absorbent body.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 15, 2011)

I still can't think of Victini without thinking of this...:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_hvLqo5IjA&nofeather=True


----------



## Takun (Mar 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Looking at Chandelure and that ice cream... THING, I'd say the next generation of pokÃ©mon is going to be based solely on household objects. Stapler pokÃ©mon, anyone?


 
Fuck you Rotom is awesome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2011)

Takun said:


> Fuck you Rotom is awesome.


 
I looked at it and all I can say is WTF. However the stuff I hear about having it hold items to bring out different elemental forms is interesting...

I also looked over the pokÃ©dex and I'm really excited to buy the GBA games again as well, and make a hueg collection of the pokÃ©mon I like. Or I might use a gameshark after beating everything PokÃ©mon Black has to offer. Idk.


----------



## Aden (Mar 15, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [sigh] Now I have to memorize more names and their types... :/


 
No you don't. Go outside! Read a book! Practice an instrument! Free yourself!


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

I just like Gothitelle the most. IT IS THE ONLY REASON I BOUGHT POKEMON BLACK!

Vanilluxe, Mandibuzz, and Meloetta are awesome and I really like them too

Cofagrigus and Sigilyph manage to look tastefully disturbing

Elektross looks like a sex machine...


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2011)

Gothitelle depresses me; not because of how it looks, but because Banette was far classier.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Gothitelle bio thing said:
			
		

> They can predict the future from the placement and movement of the stars. They can see Trainers' life spans.



Astrology aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SirRob (Mar 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> THE UGLY SHITS: Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk, Stunfisk.


I would've said Stunfisk but its evil smile makes me laugh.


----------

